# Motorola Xoom contacts list



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

I've had a Xoom for about 2 weeks, and I'm happy with it except for the email features. First of all, I don't use gmail for much of anything except as a spam magnet, so I set up my regular Time-Warner Roadrunner account. Since setting that up, I've been receiving emails and replying to them without any problems. The problem I do have is in trying to set up a contacts list in the Roadrunner account. If I tap the "Contacts" app, it takes me automatically to gmail which does me no good. I would lke to know if any Xoom owners have been able to set up a contacts list for an account other than gmail. Also (and this would be a miracle) does anyone know how to import a contacts list from Outlook Express (XP) to the Xoom and get it into a non-gmail account? This is Saturday, and I've spent most of the day Googling, reading Xoom forums, Motorola support, Android forums and the pdf manual, and have not even come close to an answer to either question.If anyone here can offer a solution or even steer me to some forums that might help, I'd be grateful. I wonder if it's this hard on an iPad.

EDIT: I have found the solution to this problem. I'd delete this post if I could figure out how.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Contacts are global and merged from all available contact information, Gmail, IMAP, Corporate Email etc. That's just how Android facilitates one-person-one-contact. You can find where each one is located if you select the contact and hit "edit."


----------

